
Code of Conduct for DigitalOcean's Engineering Team - fweespeech
https://github.com/digitalocean/engineering-code-of-conduct
======
chronid
This is a very long document to say "don't be an asshole to your colleagues".
If you _really_ need this, and particularly you need this at work, you have
bigger issues than a CoC will ever solve, in my opinion.

I will never understand the concept/framework of "microaggressions" (I get,
but I feel it's ridiculous - probably it's because I never lived in the US, I
don't know), but that is a story for another day and place.

~~~
muninn1
This is a bit more than "don't be an asshole to your colleagues". It's "don't
microaggress your colleagues". Even or especially if it's unintentional.

I only hope that all companies with goofy policies like this in place will
announce themselves and save me the trouble of burdening them with my
insensitivity.

------
thescribe
I really hate this trend.

FOSS doesn't need more bureaucracy, it needs less.

